# nVidia nForce Networking Controller Issue



## krakerzak (Mar 23, 2004)

I am having trouble with getting a wireless network setup. When I connect my cable modem to the computer, either directly or through the router, I cannot get a connection. When I check my devices I get an exclamation point on my nVidia nForce Networking Controller. When I check the properties it says "The device cannot start - Code 10". When I connect my modem through USB, it works just fine.

I tried getting updated drivers from nVidia but that did not help.

Anyone have any ideas on what the problem could be?

Thanks - krakerzak


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I suspect you have a hardware failure if nothing in this article gets you going: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/943104/


----------



## krakerzak (Mar 23, 2004)

If there is a hardware issue with the onboard LAN, should a D-Link NIC card work in a PCI slot? I have also tried this but it does not work either. I have other devices working in the PCI slots, but the D-Link card won't establish a connection.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Disable the on-board LAN and then install the D-Link NIC. Install the drivers for the D-Link NIC, and shutdown the machine. Turn off the modem for at least 30 seconds, then turn it back on, connect the Ethernet cable to the mode and reboot the computer, then let's see the following.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## krakerzak (Mar 23, 2004)

Disable the on-board LAN and then install the D-Link NIC. Install the drivers for the D-Link NIC, and shutdown the machine. Turn off the modem for at least 30 seconds, then turn it back on, connect the Ethernet cable to the mode and reboot the computer, then let's see the following.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.

Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed? (No)

Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed? (No - After I disabled the onboard LAN)

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter.
Paste the results in a message here.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : zlbunner
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : natwky.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DFE-530TX+ PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-88-3B-38-B5

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : natwky.rr.com
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Motorola SURFboard SB5100 USB Cable
Modem
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-E5-CA-39-E1
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 76.177.182.175
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.224.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 76.177.160.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.94.170.14
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.94.163.110
24.94.163.111
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 22, 2008 2:12:59 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 23, 2008 8:30:13 AM

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If that ipconfig /all is for the USB connection, I think John will now want to see one for the D-Link ethernet connection.


----------



## krakerzak (Mar 23, 2004)

This is what I get when only the modem is going through the router to the D-Link card.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : zlbunner
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DFE-530TX+ PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-88-3B-38-B5


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

John will, of course, know a lot more about this; my understanding (misunderstanding?) is that on some motherboards there is an ethernet controller and PCI networking cards "go through" that. So if that controller is not working you can't get an ethernet or wireless PCI card to work either. Sometimes you can still network with a USB wireless or ethernet adapter.

I think this is your situation, but I don't know enough to say anything more definitive than "I think."


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have the USB and the Ethernet connected? If so, that won't work.

Connect ONLY the Ethernet, disconnect the USB. Turn off power on the router for 30 seconds, then turn it back on. Reboot the computer and post another IPCONFIG /ALL.


----------



## krakerzak (Mar 23, 2004)

No, the second set of ip results was with only the Ethernet from the cable modem through the router to the desktop.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I see routing enabled, did you try to use ICS?

Do this: Disabling Internet Connection Sharing

Then do this repair.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Finally, I'd like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## krakerzak (Mar 23, 2004)

Here are the results after following the previous steps...still no response from the modem.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : zlbunner
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DFE-530TX+ PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-88-3B-38-B5


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, *Media disconnected* indicates a physical connection issue. Is that the same indication you get using the on-board Ethernet connection?

Time to check the cable and the port on the router.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Summary:

Post #1: exclamation point on my nVidia nForce Networking Controller. When I check the properties it says "The device cannot start - Code 10".

Post #3: If there is a hardware issue with the onboard LAN, should a D-Link NIC card work in a PCI slot? I have also tried this but it does not work either.

Post #4: Disable the on-board LAN and then install the D-Link NIC. [krakerzak did this]

John, is there any validity to my post #8?: on some motherboards there is an ethernet controller and PCI networking cards "go through" that. So if that controller is not working you can't get an ethernet or wireless PCI card to work either.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Truthfully, I've never seen that issue surface, but when the on-board NIC fails, it's usually it's drivers, not the PCI interface. If the PCI interface really died, the MB would probably be toast.


----------



## krakerzak (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok - my next step was skipping the router and plugging the modem directly into the D-Link card. Here are the results, same as before:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : zlbunner
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DFE-530TX+ PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-88-3B-38-B5

Any suggestions??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm at a loss. The only thing that comes to mind is either the cable is bad, or you have some corruption in the Windows installation that isn't addressed by the TCP/IP stack fix.

The other possibility is that for some reason the Ethernet port on that modem simply isn't working, or is configured not to work by the ISP. My next step would be to try a different computer on the modem to make sure the Ethernet port works.


----------



## krakerzak (Mar 23, 2004)

I tried to connect my laptop from work directly to the modem and still no dice. I guess the ethernet port on the modem is bad. I also tried 2 different ethernet cables and that did not make a difference either.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Why would you think it's the modem? It could be the modem, the cable, or the Ethernet port on the computer.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"I tried to connect my laptop from work directly to the modem and still no dice."

Assuming that you know the work laptop works on ethernet elsewhere, and is not configured with a static IP configuration for the work network, and you are using a known good cable, "no dice" could still mean that you neglected to power cycle the modem when switching from the router or from the USB connection.

Does it work elsewhere? Can it connect to your router? Is it set for a dynamic connection? And, did you remember to power cycle the modem?


----------



## krakerzak (Mar 23, 2004)

Slow down!!!  I don't know what you just said. I don't know about static or dynamic IP connections...what's the difference and how would it effect my connection?

I turned the modem and desktop off, disconnected the ethernet cable from the desktop and connected it to the laptop. Then I booted the laptop and while booting I turned the modem on. When running, there was no connection to the modem. I have skipped the router to eliminate it as a possible problem.

The reason I "assume" that the modem is problem is that 1) it will not connect to my deskotp or laptop, 2) I tried 2 different ehternet cables and neither worked on either computer, 3) neither the on-board LAN nor the D-Link card will recognize the modem.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

From what I have seen I'm betting on a bad ethernet controller as the problem with the desktop. (Easy bet since I'm not using my own money.)

If you can show us an ipconfig /all for the laptop we can tell you how to tell whether it is set for dynamic or static IP. Unless it shows Media Disconnected like your desktop. For the ipconfig /all a connection to your router or at work might be best, and then we might want to compare that with its connection to the modem.

*EDIT*: if you have "Media Disconnected" with laptop connected to modem then that is a strong indication of a bad modem ethernet port. I'm just trying to eliminate some other obvious possibilities.


----------



## krakerzak (Mar 23, 2004)

I'll have to try more when I get home. But since I am at work, here are the IP results from my laptop, connected through both the ethernet port and a local wireless connection:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : evvlt036
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : berryplastics.com
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : berryplastics.com
mpls.local
tpa.pri
tycoadhesives.net
balt.berryplastics.com
char.berryplastics.com
law.berryplastics.com
monr.berryplastics.com
str.berryplastics.com
hen.berryplastics.com
sanluis.com
atlac.local
rollpak.com
kerrlanc.com
ludlowcp.internal

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : berryplastics.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AG
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-E0-81-3F-AB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.111.60.160
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.111.60.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 1.1.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.11.2.36
10.11.2.38
10.11.2.47
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 10.11.2.36
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 28, 2008 7:46:09 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 30, 2008 7:46:09 AM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : berryplastics.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566MM Gigabit Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-37-88-E2-C5
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.11.60.218
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.11.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.11.2.36
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.11.2.36
10.11.2.38
10.11.2.47
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 10.11.2.36
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 27, 2008 3:24:12 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 01, 2008 3:24:12 AM


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It has a dynamic connection, as evidenced by "Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes."


----------



## DubbyDesign (May 18, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> Do this: Disabling Internet Connection Sharing
> 
> Then do this repair.
> 
> ...


Can I hug you? _MAY_ I hug you?

I had a similar, extremely unpleasant and perplexing problem with the same nvidia nforce network controller. For some inexplicable reason, my ISP suddenly crashed and for reasons that elude me - also apparently caused my n.n.n.c. to auto-connect to a random and abnormal looking IP address. Trying to configure it manually would let the system access the LAN, but not the WAN. I tried all manner of solutions I could think of, and all manner of driver reinstalls, uninstalls, twinks, and so forth. And yet here I stumble, on your post, and those two CMD lines solved the entire problem. I registered here just to say thank you, you saved me atleast 20$ and who knows how many more hours of sobbing and frustration had I not ran across this thread.

I salute you! <3


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

After all that John's head will swell so much that you will not be able to get near enough to hug him!   

Seriously, I'm sure John and everybody who tries to provide help here appreciate you taking the time to register and comment. Stick around!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm always open to hugs.


----------

